# My biggest project so far



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

** copied from my rc thread**

I am nearing completion of my 125 gallon fowlr which has always been planned to be a growout tank for a pair of cat sharks and my intention has always been to immediatly start a pond once the sharks are aquired. Well me and the wife went out into the garage we are converting more into a games room and lounge today and came up with some firm ideas for what we both wanted and I decided to make a serious effort into my first sketchup.




























The pond will be built using 2x6 construction and rather than using a liner I will be running pondshield, the walls and floor of the pond will be insulated as well a large closed loop (think hot tub) will be ran through the walls to hide all plumbing. The filtration basin will be skimmer and reactor chamber that will then lead into the wet/dry chamber and finally to a mangrove marsh waterfall.

Feel free to share any thoughts or feelings and if theres any sketchup/3d artists who would be kind enough to do a frame rendering of this for me I would be in your debt as I would really love to have a set of plans to work from when i start this


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, 
Don't guys with large stuff like this commonly make them from concrete
It would seem like a good idea.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is exactly what I was thinking about doing in my garage...but freshwater. I might just steal some aspects of your design if you dont mind? I really like the corner overflow waterfall. I was going to put it on the end...but a corner is much nicer.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> I might just steal some aspects of your design if you dont mind? I really like the corner overflow waterfall.


Please do depending on how well this design and build comes out I may draft a complete set of materials lists so that i can share it with everyone


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

definelty tagging along with this.

i wish i could get cracking on my pond aswell. except im strapped for cash

im building the outer wall with bricks. thats how my old one was. then having all the equipment in at one end plummed through.
im not gonna go with a waterfall but nice idea


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> definelty tagging along with this.
> 
> i wish i could get cracking on my pond aswell. except im strapped for cash
> 
> ...


The waterfall actually comes out necessity I dont have anywhere to put the filtration other than right on the pond and when finshed i think it will both look good and actually be easier maintain due to the filtration being right there


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ahh thats pretty awesome then. how about heating?

i though about using the same underfloor heating technology but having it in a layer between the outer wall and the pond lining.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> ahh thats pretty awesome then. how about heating?
> 
> i though about using the same underfloor heating technology but having it in a layer between the outer wall and the pond lining.


In floor was a thought but I am thinking a couple of large heaters in the sump (can i call it a sump lol) with a heat probe located in the DT will more than suffice and be a lot cheaper in the long run


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ahh that also makes sence.

i may also look into another alternative for heating. ill have to see though. but the in floor heating would give a good alround heat to the tank. it is more expensive but i feel it would be money spent well. im sure others may disagree.

i look forward to your progress. will be good to swap ideas and discuss different method in building the pond


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I really like the design but if I were to do it I would ramp it up to say 500 to 700 gallons.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I really like the design but if I were to do it I would ramp it up to say 500 to 700 gallons.


Yeah man, go as big as you can! the cost wouldnt be much different really to extend the legnth or width...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

TRUST ME if i could go 20 ft long i would but 84x56 is all the footprint i get i may consider deeper but thats it for footprint i am considering 2x4 rather than 2x6 but my concern is drilling the 2x4's for 1 inch plumbing will make them to weak

If I go to 2x4 i go from approximately 330 gallons to 410 gallons or 44 cu ft to 54 cu ft


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the corner overlfow/sump waterfall refugium mangrove idea sounds hot to me! I love the idea of it... I would stick with the heaters in the sump as planned oonothing, and def make it deeper if you cant make it longer. Like skunk bud said it wont cost much more now, and youll have more gallons and more stability... obviously go as big as you can... but I really like these plans so far!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

looks sweet cant wait to follow along


----------

